# Test Pour for Homemade graphite mold



## lazersteve (Oct 7, 2007)

All,

I just made a test pour in my homemade graphite mold. It's supposed to be ingot shaped, but it turned out with some imperfections on the top.








All in all, I still think it's a nice 39 gram bar. 8) 


Steve


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks dam good from here. 

Wrap that graphite mold with a coil and run an inductive current thru it.  

You look at that anymore Steve ?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 8, 2007)

Ralph,

The induction furnace is on my wish list, but not forgotten. I'm swamped right now at work and at home. 

I hope to get the PGM DVD ready by the end of October. I've had some of the members pitching in some PGM scrap as well as a lot of good info for the DVD here on the forum. 

I've got my eye on a website that has lots of cool electronics project plans and a mini induction furnace is on that sites' drawing board. The guy posted several patents with schematics, which I may try to put into practice.

So many projects, so little time. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice steve.Wish I had about 10.Getting there slowly though.Had my first good button tested saturday,it came out to 20K.Thought that was pretty good for a newbie.
Johnny


----------

